# "Grilled" appetizers



## WALLSPOT (Feb 21, 2007)

We're having a family cookoff, and I'm having a hard time coming up with an entry for grilled appetizer, as thats one of the categories. If anyone has any favorite "grilled" appetizers I would love to hear them. With your help I'll be bring home the cup again. Thnaks.


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Take 3-4 fresh green beans, wrap in bacon, dust with brown sugar and grill till bacon is done.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

The old cajun onion is always good. Grilled Squash, zucchini, green beans and jalapenos are all good wen wrapped in bacon.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

*U could try this*


----------



## WALLSPOT (Feb 21, 2007)

*My idea*

So I've been thinking... and i think I'm gunna go with this, how's it sound. Grilled shrimp, diced and added to grilled boudin, add mont cheese and stuff in a jalapeno. Then wrap in bacon, here comes the kicker... battered and fried in my shrimp batter. It'll be a first try but sounds good to me. How's it sound to yall???


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Jalapeno "squealers". Split or cut off top of japs, remove seeds, stuff with cream cheese, shrimp or other "dip" type stuffing, wrap in bacon. Grill to perfection.


----------



## wakeupluis (Feb 16, 2006)

dont forget about the chicken wings!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

What is going on here?? Looks great, just bacon wrapped shrimp and jalapenos?



bigbob said:


> View attachment 329821
> 
> 
> View attachment 329822


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

Do a search on here for my bacon wrapped scallops with pesto. Easy and very tasty. I posted up the recipe a few months ago...


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

texasred said:


> What is going on here?? Looks great, just bacon wrapped shrimp and jalapenos?


Bacon wrapped shrimp and fajita wrapped shrimp with poblano peppers.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty much take ANYTHING that's "bite size", any vegetable, fruit, meat chunk, shrimp, etc... and just wrap it in bacon. 
I've even seen something called "MOINK BALLS" - which is basically a store bought italian meat ball wrapped in bacon and smoked low & slow for 1 hour (maybe 2 hrs). 

Also - grilled asparagus is great as an appetizer or side dish. I wrap it in foil (cluster of 8-10 pieces) sprinkle with fresh granulated garlic and butter/olive oil. Grill in the foil for 15-20 mins or until desired tenderness.


----------

